# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  dziwna wysypka

## zdanek87

Witam. 
W poniedziałek dostałem wysypki na prawym nadgarstku. Na poczatku było to dość małe jednak zaczelo sie powiekszac. czasami swedzi, a zwłaszcza rano tuż po przebudzeniu. Nigdy ni byłem alrgikiem wiec niestety nie wiem co to jest. Teraz jest żywo czerwone i grudek jest coraz wiecej. wczroaj zaczalem smarować to miejsce hydrokortyzolem (do tego czasu posmarowałem 2 razy) oraz 3 razy wypiłem wapno.  Załączam zdjęcia.
Byłem dzisiaj u lekarza i pani doktor powiedziała ze to "chyba alergia", lecz chciałbym się upewnić. 
Pozdrawiam i prosze o wasza diagnoze

----------

